# Ubuntu to record???



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone here use the Ubuntu (Linux) OS and record. I used Ubuntu before, but never for recording. I know about Audacity, Ardour, Jack and some problems about finding drivers for USB interfaces. Ihave a BOSS ME-25, and a Line 6 GuitarPort. Thanks.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I use Ubuntu as a desktop but not for music. I've got too much invested in my Microsoft based system to consider switchiing at this point but I'd be interested in hearing about your efforts.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I haven't yet, but I've had it on my to-do list for a while now.

I'm going to give Ubuntu studio a try. http://ubuntustudio.org/

The LiveCD version is great because you can boot it up and see if your hardware will work without having to actually commit the OS to your hard drive.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is another one to try. It's ubuntu based as well. http://dream.dickmacinnis.com/forum/
You can cover a lot of ground with Ardour, Audacity and Jack.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Anyone here use the Ubuntu (Linux) OS and record. I used Ubuntu before, but never for recording. I know about Audacity, Ardour, Jack and some problems about finding drivers for USB interfaces. Ihave a BOSS ME-25, and a Line 6 GuitarPort. Thanks.


I'm using LMDE (xfce DE) with Audacity and an M-Audio Fast Track USB interface for recording and playback.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Fajah beat me to it. I used to use audacity on a very underpowered (little memory, slow) laptop with audacity and it worked for 2 tracks at a time. Never tried recording more than that because the interface I had at the time only allowed 2 inputs.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow that Dream Studio image looks great, will have to give it a go

thx !!


----------

